# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  De cómo los ríos alemanes han sido recuperados

## Jonasino

Hace pocas décadas muchos ríos alemanes eran considerados biológicamente muertos. Hoy constituyen atractivos paisajes naturales. ¿Cómo se recuperaron estos sensibles ecosistemas? 






> Las imágenes de aguas contaminadas en donde flotan decenas de peces muertos también se han visto en Alemania. Pero, por fortuna, eso es cosa del pasado. Sobre todo el Elba y el Rin, los dos grandes ríos que cruzan Alemania de sur a norte, eran considerados cloacas para residuos domésticos e industriales.
> 
> El Elba, en especial, que desde su fuente en la República Checa hasta su desembocadura en el Mar del Norte recorre unos mil kilómetros, era para las autoridades socialistas de la RDA un mero canal de desagüe, en el que se arrojaba todo tipo sustancias y aguas contaminadas.
> 
> Investigadores establecieron que en 1988, un año antes de la Caída del Muro de Berlín, el Elba estaba contaminado con 16.000 toneladas de nitrógeno, 10 mil de fósforo, 23 toneladas de mercurio y 3 de pentaclorofenol, un químico altamente nocivo para todos los seres vivientes. Todas estas sustancias tóxicas eran transportadas hacia el mar, de donde millones de personas siempre han sacado su alimento.
> 
> El biólogo Veit Hennig, de la Universidad de Hamburgo, describe el estado del Elba antes de la Caída del Muro: "Los peces padecían de úlceras tanto en órganos internos como en la piel.
> 
> El regreso de las marsopas y los pescadores
> ...


Fuente: DW

----------

